

Malo - CSS Library - vladocar
http://code.google.com/p/malo/

======
Brushfire
I really like the idea of CSS frameworks and pre-defined cross-browser css
libraries. I currently use Bluetrip for most of my stuff.

The idea of having something <1kb is also super rad.

But, unless I am missing something, this is basically a CSS sheet with 6 pre-
defined widths for columns. As such, it doesn't really help me out all that
much.

~~~
vladocar
@brusgfire: If you mix these 6 pre-defined widths for columns you will have
many many more combinations.

~~~
Brushfire
You are right. It took me a little bit to actually understand the process.
This is actually very smart! Thanks for this, I'll look at incorporating this
into my ongoing projects and see how it works out.

------
pxlpshr
I've found CSS frameworks to be great if you have a really deep site with a
lot of people working on it. YUI is currently my favorite. Otherwise, most
people would probably be better off building their own framework. This tends
to work great for me:

@reset @typography @forms @layout @IE-fixes

------
redorb
Looked for comparisons on this vs YUI css , couldn't find many.......doesn't
malo mean bad in spanish? :)

~~~
vladocar
Malo means "small" ;)

~~~
bd
In Slavic languages yes, but in Spanish it has indeed negative connotations:

[http://www.google.com/dictionary?langpair=es|en&q=malo](http://www.google.com/dictionary?langpair=es|en&q=malo)

~~~
vladocar
wicked,evil lol . It is better not to translate in Spanish :)

------
MOdMac
Its cool that css frameworks are starting to use fluid widths instead of fixed
px found in most original grid layouts.

------
shaunxcode
wow this is seriously great. I couldn't believe how simple it was for how
versatile it is in relation to how small the codebase is! (~8 lines)

